

The Value of Postmortems - phereford
http://americastestkitchen.github.io/culture/engineering/2015/05/13/the-value-of-postmortems/

======
nixpulvis
I remember staying up until 5AM to do a deploy with you guys, ended up staying
up pretty much all night waiting for the DNS to propagate, fun times. Lol.

------
nixpulvis
Also my fish shell history is pretty much my best friend in these situations.

~~~
phereford
I do not disagree about the shell history being very important. Some histories
do end up getting truncated at a set interval. That was the main reason I
brought up tracking this command trail at some point close to the task being
completed.

